# Camping ideas for Wales?



## Preston Sal (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello to you all,
hope you can help me out.  We have a VW T25 which we have had for a few years.  We are thinking of taking her to Wales this year on a bit of a road trip 2 days here, 2 days there...you get the idea.
Ive been trying to look at campsites but the idea of staying on a campsite with disco and chip shop is depressing so I googled and found you.  We live in Preston, Lancs and my husband is a HGV driver so does not mind putting in the miles.  We plan to get to Pembrokeshire but need a bit of advice as to where to stop and how to go about asking for permission.  Flash the cash or just the smile?
Anything would be helpful.
Many thanks
Sal


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 19, 2009)

hi there just had 5 days on the west coast for the first time loved every minute,first we went to borth loads of  free parking on sea front, new toilet block with hot water and outside tap, PM me for where to sleep here, had a couple of good days there,then went south called in a few places.finished up at a little cove after a very ar$e nipping drive drive down to it,parked up in the pub car park for 2 days after eating in the pub,it is right on the beach pure paradise  one the best places ever, again PM ,


----------



## MikeH (Jul 19, 2009)

Trearddur bay. A small, secluded beach but has that safe feeling about it. You can be anywhere on the beach and see everything going on.

Greenwood Forest Park, after leaving Anglesey over Britannia bridge take first exit and follow signs. You can spend all day there on the nature based activities. Theres a campsite nearby.

Llanberis Lake and railway. Relax by the lake, hire a row boat, picnic in the park, take a ride on the steam train. One of our favourite places.

Betwys y Coed. Another small village with bags of charm. Usually packed with tourists but worth chilling out by the river bank for an hour or two.

Conwy castle. You can walk around the perimeter walls then picnic on the lawns for free. There are several good chip shops and pubs. There is sometimes entertainment laid on outside the Liverpool Arms overlooking the little harbour.

There are campsites within a few minutes of all these places. Lots of visitor attractions are appearing, everywhere it seems, the more you look, the more you find. Yes, I like North Wales


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Shell Island!


----------

